# logout/shutdown script?



## ropers (Jul 31, 2002)

logout/shutdown script 

I am running JDictd (http://www.informatik.uni-leipzig.de/~duc/Java/JDictd/) from tcsh in Terminal on Mac OS X =Darwin=FreeBSD/Mach).

I am trying to get it to exit cleanly silently upon Mac OS X system shutdown.

My idea was that if there was a logout script in FreeBSD (basically a script that would run at each logout), then I could send a QUIT or TERM signal from there.
Is there a way to have a script that would run at each logout and/or shutdown? Or does anyone have a better idea?

Thanks a bunch!

Jens

Report this post to a moderator |


----------



## ropers (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Y Dobon _
> *
> 
> He probably cut and pasted from a different post. Very sloppily, I might add. *



Yea.
Mea maxima culpa.

Thanks for the reply, btw! 




Jens


----------

